# HATCH?



## Uncle Fuzzy (Dec 27, 2005)

Does anybody have good info on how the snow goose hatch went? I heard that it was a total bust, bad weather. Probably way too early to be worrying about next springs hunting, but then.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Some colonies had near zero recruitment of young of the year. some did ok from the info I've read. Had a friend go up to hunt snows 2 weeks ago and they shot 15 juvies on 4 hunts, hunts which averaged 80 birds harvested. Have another friend up there right now and they are shooting 25% juvies.

A question I always wonder about is, if the hatch is bad to terrible, do guys really not hunt?


----------

